# Xi'an Autumn 2010: people you've never heard of, 2 AsRs, youngest sub10?



## keyan (Sep 18, 2010)

Competition today in Xi'an China. Haowei Fan (2009FANH01) set an AsR 3x3 average at 9.95, bumping the Chinese national record by 10% and putting him tied for fourth in the world. Eleven years old, so I guess he's the youngest official sub10. 
10.41 9.59 9.69 9.75 10.75

Mulun Yin (2009YINM01), thirteen, set a Chinese 3x3 single NR at 9.00. 

Haowei Fan also tied the 2x2 average AsR at 3.22. 
3.33 2.16 4.68 3.50 2.83

Megaminx NRs for Haowei as well. 

For this competition they stopped awarding separate prizes for the "kids group" as was often done in previous Chinese competitions. This time they gave awards for the "old people group" for those over 30. Need some encouragement to keep up with the kids.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2010)

keyan said:


> Haowei Fan (2009FANH01) [...] Eleven years old [...] official sub10.
> 10.41 9.59 9.69 9.75 10.75



WTF CHINA


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 18, 2010)

chinese cubers aren't human


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 18, 2010)

: o

11 years old for sub10? WHAT


----------



## Shortey (Sep 18, 2010)

What? The? Hell?

I want sub10.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting...they skipped sub11 and went straight to sub-10 average


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 18, 2010)

Wat.


----------



## anders (Sep 18, 2010)

They ought to come to Asian Championships!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2010)

Haowei Fan is pretty tall for an 11 year old. I don't remember how tall he is exactly but his fingers are long so I guess physicality isn't a problem. Hope he keeps cubing. It'll be very interesting to see where he goes when he gets older.


----------



## Slash (Sep 18, 2010)

Chinese cubers are robots
Congrats to them!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice accomplishment! 3rd continent to have sub10! 



qqwref said:


> WTF CHINA





iRiLLL said:


> chinese cubers aren't human





Slash said:


> Chinese cubers are robots



Am I missing some inside joke, or it's the usual Chinese people are not average human because they work hard and practice a lot?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, congrats to them.


----------



## Jani (Sep 18, 2010)

anders said:


> They ought to come to Asian Championships!



+1

There are only 2 chinese cubers that registered in AsC


----------



## Slash (Sep 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Am I missing some inside joke, or it's the usual Chinese people are not average human because they work hard and practice a lot?



Kinda. The point is that they're patient enough to practice that much, that's why they are not like the average people (and sorry if I hurt anyone)


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm just surprised that an 11 year old Chinese cuber got a sub10 average, Faz needs to watch out.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 18, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I'm just surprised that an 11 year old Chinese cuber got a sub10 average, *Faz needs to watch out*.



Yeah, but not for this guy...At least not yet.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or is speedsolving becoming a kids hobby?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 18, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Haowei Fan is pretty tall for an 11 year old. I don't remember how tall he is exactly but his fingers are long so I guess physicality isn't a problem.



Short fingers should never be an issue; you can use a smaller cube.
My daughter uses a 46mm Mini type A.

She's still got 4.5 years to become the first sub 10 sub 10


----------



## r_517 (Sep 18, 2010)

Scramble for AsR


----------



## ianini (Sep 19, 2010)

11 years old?!?! WTF?! Great job!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 20, 2010)

keyan said:


> This time they gave awards for the "old people group" for those over 30. Need some encouragement to keep up with the kids.


 
I should start doing that at my competitions.....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I should start doing that at my competitions.....


 
Then I'd have to start coming north more often...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm 11, but I avg like 17


----------

